# Quantico, VA



## oldman (Jun 11, 2019)

Last Sunday, my wife and I took a ride down to Dulles to meet some old friends, but on the way there, we drove just a little further and stopped in Quantico. I always enjoyed going through the base and admiring the many statues and memorials on the grounds. It just feels right to be there and to honor the many men that have given all.

The sculpture of the raising of the flag on Iwo Jima (Marine Corps War Memorial) still sends shivers down my back.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2019)

I share that response to that sculpture. I was literally frozen in place and it took me to that battlefield. Incredible experience.


----------



## oldman (Jun 13, 2019)

I always considered Quantico as being hallowed ground. My wife, who was a professor with her Ph.D, used to think I was over-stating the importance of the Marine base. But, that was until she toured it with me several years ago. Then, she understood and agreed with me. 

The other place that I enjoy touring is the Naval Academy in Annapolis.


----------



## jujube (Jun 13, 2019)

The Spousal Equivalent attended first grade and his senior year in high school at Quantico with 10 other schools in between (his dad was career Navy).  Yes, the Iwo Jima statue is stunning. His dad was a Navy corpsman attached to the Marines and turned 20 on Iwo during the fighting.


----------

